# having to Log On every time I visit WW2



## N4521U (Nov 26, 2022)

New laptop, had to log on And change my password. Now I have to do my name and password thingy. WW2 doesn't allow me to stay logged on?????
Hep!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

Edit; the cavelary already arrived in a different topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2022)

What Annoyed You Today?


Ever notice how many execs that were critical of the government over there have suddenly fallen out of the window of a multistory building in the last year or so?



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2022)

How long do I have to endure Logging in Every time I access WW2??????????????????????????????????????

It's wearing this old man down!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)

Have you marked the square at the logging tab?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Have you marked the square at the logging tab?


yes I have.
Phone, no problem...... just dawned on me, the penny dropped, I'm on a Private browser!!!!!! DOH.

Now I am back, Firefox and all is okay......................... silly me.
Private browser does Not keep passwords!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)

So do you have the problem with your new laptop or with the phone?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2022)

Wurger said:


> So do you have the problem with your new laptop or with the phone?


Nope, it's the Private browser................ does Not keep Passwords.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)

The Private browser ... no wonder it works like that. Because of the security system of the browser it does not save browsing history, cookies, page data or information provided in forms. And that results in "not keeping in mind" logins, passwords and the fact you marked the option for staying logged in.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)

Just a question ... the Private Browser ... do you mean you run the option "incognito" for Chrome or Fire Fox or it is the name of the web browser?


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2022)

It's a sub browser in Firefox. Does not keep a log of browsing, like the normal Firefox browser. New Firefox version. I was just using to see if sites can detect and leave cookies. So I'm setting it adrift.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2022)

Private Browser is very handy you dont want un-welcome stuff like adds etc. Its a container that deletes everything when closed. It does that for your computer. Your provider is still able to see if it wanted to. 
I use it a lot when i.g. links here are given with information and you have to accept cookies etc.
Want the info not the cookies and stuff.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)

N4521U said:


> It's a sub browser in Firefox. Does not keep a log of browsing, like the normal Firefox browser. New Firefox version. I was just using to see if sites can detect and leave cookies. So I'm setting it adrift.




Copied that. Well . my answer is in the post #9. If you want to stay logged in you have to work with the standard Firefox browser. The new one doesn't allow to storage passwords and logging status. Echa time you close the browser or change a page ( opened bookmark ) the data is lost. As the result you have to log in again.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2022)

The new Firefox has a Standard, And a Private now. As you pointed out, Std must be used to drag along passwords. All good now That even I know.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2022)




----------

